# movimiento de los electrones CC/CA.



## mercuriano (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola chicos, os agradeceria me aclareis esta duda. En la CORRIENTE CONTINUA los electrones de una espira o bobina o incluso de una batería salen del polo positivo y empujan a los que están al lado y estos a su vez a los siguientes y así van corriendo los electrones por el circuíto cerrado a la velocidad de la luz hasta que vuelven por el polo negativo (NEUTRO) a la bobina, batería, etc. Ahora bien, cuando se trata de CORRIENTE ALTERNA, ¿qué hacen los electrones?  Empujan acaso hacia adelante y como es alterna después tiran para atras?. Y si es así como es que la corriente va en una sola dirección y avanza también a la velocidad de la luz? ¿vuelven los electrones por el neutro? O qué es lo que ocurre?.  MUCHAS GRACIAS YA POR VUESTRAS RESPUESTAS.   SALUDOS.


----------



## Willington (Mar 20, 2007)

bueno, los electrones no se mueven tan rapido ....

lo que viaja por el cable a la velocidad de la luz es la onda electromagnetica.

los electrones salen del polo negativo y viajan hacia el polo positivo, recordar que
la carga de los electrones es negativa. lo que pasa es que por conveciones se
dice que los "portadores de carga" viajan de la region positiva a la negativa.

en cuaquier caso van de un punto a otro.

en la corriente alterna los electrones o "portadores de carga" van y vienen como el 
piston de un motor, el concepto de neutro se usa para cerrar el cirtuito, pero en realidad
es que el neutro va a conectado fisicamente a tierra y generalmente esta tierra es el punto central de una conexion "Y" trifasica donde no hay neutro. De manera mecanica se veria como un punto de apoyo para que el piston entrege su fuerza/energia.

saludos


----------



## tron (Mar 20, 2007)

en realidad los electrones tienen masa, cada uno pesa algo asi como 9.11 × 10−31 kg y por lo tanto no se pueden mover a la velocidad de la luz y menos en un cable de cobre que es un metal denso y no hay mucho espacio para que se mueva (por eso hay friccion y se calientan los cables)


los electrones tienen una velocidad que la regula el voltaje, la conductividad del material y el grosor del cable y las velocidades que puedes obtener se miden en centimetros por segundo aunque no lo creas. 

Como tu dices en corriente continua los electrones viajan en una sola direccion por cable, y en alterna los electrones van y vienen en funcion de la frecuencia(50 o 60 Hz). el recorrido que hacen en cada viaje es de solo unos cuantos milimetros (depende de las condiciones que menciono arriba)
saludos


----------



## UPS (Mar 21, 2007)

Mis dudas son muy parecidas a las de mercuriano:

1. Si los electrones se desplazan sólo una distancia muy pequeña a sus dos lados, ¿como llegan los electrones al destino final???
2. Otra pregunta: Cuando en el generador se genera la corriente eléctrica, al girar la espira en medio de un campo magnético, los electrones que se mueven, ¿son los de la espira?, ¿esos electrones se van a algún lado?, quiero decir, van a ir por el cable conductor o sólo generan la diferencia de potencial?
3.- Los electrones que se van desplazando por el cable conductor ¿se generan en el generador o son los del conductor? Si esto es así, ¿podría llegar un momento en el que el conductor se  quedara sin electrones?

Por favor, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar o decir algún libro en el que explique esto para tontos, que me estoy montando unas paranoias mentales (debidas a que en algún momento no entendí algo bien y me monté mi propia película de los hechos)

Help!!!

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 21, 2007)

1. -¿Llegan a destino final? Como ya se dijo los electrones se aceleran en presencia de campo eléctrico pero apenas empiezan a moverse chocan contra los centros cristalinos y se detienen. Lo que se puede definir es una velocidad promedio que se llama velocidad de arrastre y esta velocidad es muy chica. Lo que se propaga (con suerte y viento a  favor) a la velocidad de la luz es la onda electromagnética. En gral. en cables y pistas de circuitos la velocidad de propagación es cercana a 2/3 de la velocidad de la luz.
2.-Y si, sino de donde salen? Lo que ocurre es que se agrupan aumentando la densidad de electrones en uno de los extremos (espira abierta) y la de "protones" en el otro, en realidad hay falta de electrones en ese extremo.
3.-Ambos. El generador establece el campo electrico y los electrones se aceleran. Dificilmente puedas vaciar un conductor de sus electrones, pero sí podes agragar y quitar hasta cierto punto. El truco de pegar los papeles a un peine es eso mismo, se carga porque al frotar se "arrancan" electrones y genera una carga neta en el peine, no hay igual cantidad de protones que de electrones.

Esto no es sencillo, se estudia en teoría del electromagnetismo y en física cuántica, una tontería bah. 

Saludos.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 21, 2007)

Me olvidaba: con respecto a la alterna. En esto me baso en mis pobres conocimientos para deducir pero preferiría que alguien más lo confirme. Como la tensión es alterna y tiene valor medio nulo o sea durante un semiciclo acelera los electrones en un sentido y en el otro semiciclo los acelera en el sentido opuesto, yo me animo a decir que la velocidad de arrastre tiene que ser nula, por lo menos en el estado estacionario después del primer transitorio.

¿Será así? Ahora busco la lupa y me fijo, tengo cables transparentes...


----------



## mercuriano (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola, soy mercuariano otra vez.  En la carrera de FISICA, en Electromagnetismo, se estudia que un Amperio equivale a un Culombio por segundo, o sea, la cantidad de corriente que pasa en ese breve período. Pues bien, una intensidad de un Amperio equivale al paso de 6,3 trillones de electrones en un segundo (qué barbaridad, verdad?) 
Por lo tanto de ello se deduce que si los electrones se mueven lentamente, lo que sí se mueve casi a la velocidad de la luz es su EMPUJE. El empujon que hacen los primeros a los segundos y así sucesivamente. Los primeros electrones que se mueven son los de la espira o bobina que empujan a los del circuito (los cables electricos que llegan a nuestras casas). Y otra cosa, si los electrones móvies van saliendo de la bobina aunque sea lentamente, para que ésta no se quede sin electrones móviles y pierda su eficacia con los años, los electrones deben de volver a ella, ¿Pero cómo?. ¿Quien lo sabe?.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 22, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Cuestiones elementales de electrónica

Saludos


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola

los cables  no se vacian por asi decirlo, sino que haciendo una analogia se los explico de una manera


imaginen un circuito de agua cerrado, donde se encuetra una bomba, y una tuberia llena de fluido que sale de la bomba y la misma tuberia regresa a toma de la bomba.


al prender la bomba aumenta la presion que seria el voltaje, la cantidad de litros por segundo que distribuye seria el amperaje, como la tuberia ya esta llena al momento de prender la bomba unmediatamente tendras presion en cualquier punto de la tuberia, es por eso que es tan rapido la electricidad. pero los electrones apenas viajan a velocidades muy pekeñas, como lo dicen es el campo electromagnetico que se mueve a la velocidad de la luz.

como el circuito es cerrado el agua que mueve la bomba es la misma que esta tomando, ol se da vuelta. y es lo mismo que pasa con los electrones.


saludos!!!!!!


----------



## mroe- (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola winy, me encanto tu analogía con la la tuberia con la bomba , creo que se puede entender el concepto de una manera mucho mas facil . Gracias por el aporte

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## mroe- (Ago 12, 2007)

Hola, respecto a la duda de si los electrones llegan al final.Supongamos que aislamos un electron y lo diferenciamos del resto, y este se mueve por un metro de alambre de cobre. Los electrones poseen una masa diminuta, por lo que no se mueven a la velocidad de la luz(alrededor de 4/7 de la velocidad de la luz). Al avanzar este se choca con los nucleos atomicos o contra los electrones que rodean los nucleos atómicos, por lo que va a avanzar muy lentamente, pero va  a avanzar. Aproximadamente en recorrer 2 metros de cable tarda 30 minutos. 

Saludos

mroe-


----------



## VichoT (Ago 13, 2007)

Holas.en una bateria(vale el ejemplo tb para un generador) el polo positivo de esta esta falta de electrones (o llena de portadores positivos de carga llamados huecos) y el polo negativo dela bateria esta llena de electrones (o portadores de carga negativa).

Asi cuando el polo positivo ecibe un electron ke  esta viajando desde la carga. inmediatamente pierde un electron por el polo negativo asi se mantiene el ekilibrio de   portadores de craga en todo el trayecto (dese positivo de al bateria hasta le negativo pasando por la  carga en si misma).

asi cuando  el polo positivo a recaudado  muchos electrones (y por consiguiente el polo negativo a perdido = numero de electrones) cuando  las cargas de equiparan en una bateria esta ya no sirve y ahy ke  desecharla (o recargarla). En un generador pasa lo msimo el campo magnetico de lso imanes rotatorios genera un exceso de electrones en un sector dela espira y tb genera una escases de electrones en otra area dela misma espira.


BYE!


----------

